# Filter Suggestions



## myfisheatsyourfish (Dec 4, 2016)

Hey Fish Family,

Need some suggestions, just got a beautiful 75G tank.

Canister or HOB

My dilemma is, the stand doesn’t really offer a place for a canister filter. It wouldn’t look the greatest with a canister of to the side of the tank.

Or

I purchase a couple of AC110’s and go with that.

What do you guys suggest?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I’m always a fan of canisters. They have always been my go to filtration type.

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I like canisters, but if they aren't practical, ACs would be my next choice.


----------



## Swapay (11 mo ago)

It depends on the size of the tanks whar are you looking to filter? I’ve run this Polar Aurora Free Media 75 gallon canister filter has a self-priming pump, consumes 18W of power, and offers 3 filtration stages.


----------



## Knowyourtank (Jun 14, 2019)

I like a combo of filters depending on what you have in the tank


----------

